# 

## mroczeks

Cześć, 

Od około pół roku posiadam miskę WC Koło Style Rimfree oraz zestaw podtynkowy Grohe Rapid SL Fresh Cosmopolitan. 
Niestety coś z tą miską (albo spłuczką) jest nie tak od samego początku - podczas spłukiwania woda podbijana jest na spód deski z przodu. 
Wybrałem tą miskę z myślą o zwiększeniu poziomu higieny a na razie wyszło jeszcze gorzej niż z tradycyjną miską, bo wszystko jest na wierzchu :/

Czy ktoś miał podobne problemy albo ma pomysł co zrobić? 
W instrukcji od spłuczki jedyna regulacja dotyczy poziomu napełniania a nie intensywności spłukiwania. 
W instrukcji od miski była jedynie opcja zastosowania w otworze dopływu takiej obręczy, która działa jako "redukcja" i jest ona zastosowana. 

Z moich obserwacji wynika, że nie chlapie podczas każdego spłukania, tylko losowo co któreś. 
Ponadto wg mnie dysza nie jest najlepiej skonstruowana. O ile strumienie boczne ładnie rozprowadzają się po bokach, to główny strumień leci prosto na otwór i podbija do góry co napotka :/

----------


## Agata Natala

> Cześć, 
> 
> Od około pół roku posiadam miskę WC Koło Style Rimfree oraz zestaw podtynkowy Grohe Rapid SL Fresh Cosmopolitan. 
> Niestety coś z tą miską (albo spłuczką) jest nie tak od samego początku - podczas spłukiwania woda podbijana jest na spód deski z przodu. 
> Wybrałem tą miskę z myślą o zwiększeniu poziomu higieny a na razie wyszło jeszcze gorzej niż z tradycyjną miską, bo wszystko jest na wierzchu :/
> 
> Czy ktoś miał podobne problemy albo ma pomysł co zrobić? 
> W instrukcji od spłuczki jedyna regulacja dotyczy poziomu napełniania a nie intensywności spłukiwania. 
> W instrukcji od miski była jedynie opcja zastosowania w otworze dopływu takiej obręczy, która działa jako "redukcja" i jest ona zastosowana. 
> ...


Ja też właśnie chcę skompletować identyczny zestaw. Stelaż Grohe już kupiłam - z systemem fresh, a miskę właśnie wybrałam - Koło Rimfree. Jakoś mnie tknęło,żeby poczytać zanim kliknę "kup teraz" i widzę, że jest więcej negatywnych uwag na temat rozchlapywania zawartości przy spłukiwaniu. Jak to wygląda u Pana? Czy uporał się Pan jakoś z tym problemem? Strasznie mnie zmartwiły te negatywne uwagi, bo byłam już zdecydowana na zakup 2 sztuk, a tu klops. Pewnie będę musiała wybierać i szukać od nowa... Bardzo proszę o odp co z tą miską?

----------


## Agata Natala

Acha, jeszcze jedno - jeśli można  :smile:  Czy ta miska nie jest za mała? Kilku użytkowników zwróciło uwagę na zbyt mały rozmiar miski. Czy faktycznie odczuwa się jej mniejszy rozmiar?

----------


## mroczeks

Niestety odradzam tą miskę. Walczyłem na różne sposoby. Regulowałem spłuczkę ale nic to nie dało. No i faktycznie za mała ta miska. Pomysł fajny, wygląd fajny ale w praktyce lipa.

----------


## pawel14b3

Użytkuję miskę od 6 miesięcy  :big grin:  żona zadowolona, nic nie każe poprawiać , więc działa jak trzeba. Na rozmiar zwróciłem  uwagę po przeczytaniu że jest inny - mi i mojej rodzinie pasuje. Z minusów jakie stwierdziłem to to że napis się odkleja i jak córka korzysta (4 latka) to zostawia ślady bo za płytko siada i obecnie przechodzi kurs obsługi sprzętów w łazience, więc niebawem problem zniknie  :stir the pot:

----------


## Agata Natala

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedzi  :smile:  W ostateczności kupiliśmy miskę Roca Rimless. Jeszcze nie zamontowana. Mam nadzieję, że to dobry wybór. Dokonaliśmy go tylko i wyłącznie na podstawie opinii użytkowników. Mam nadzieję, że okaże się trafny. pozdrawiam

----------


## mroczeks

Czekamy zatem na opinię o tym modelu. Ją będę wymieniał i może na ten model właśnie  :wink:

----------


## LUP123

> ... kupiliśmy miskę Roca Rimless.... Mam nadzieję, że to dobry wybór.


Dobry  :smile:

----------


## Agata Natala

dam znać  :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

> dam znać


i jak sie sprawuje?

----------


## Agata Natala

wprowadzamy się za miesiąc więc odpowiem jak to wygląda w praktyce na co dzień, póki co mąż - wykończeniowiec na razie zadowolony  :wink:

----------


## Damian85

mam rimfree  seria nova + stelaż koło . Nic nie chlapie, wszsytko OK, rozmiar jest też ok, stelaż jest o tyle fajny że można przycisk spłukiwania zamontować w dowolnym miejscu bo jest na "wężyku" co daje fajne mozliwości aranżacji

----------


## maslo5

No i jak ta miska Roca Rimless? Chlapie czy nie? Są jakieś problemy?

----------


## klarysaagnes

Ja wahałam się też, ale zamówiłam od IdealStandard z system AquaBlade, super oczyszcza, nie chlapie i jest cichutka.

----------


## PiterBo

Jeżeli komuś chlapie ( wylewa) się, 
są specjalne kryzy które wstawia się w spłuczkę podtynkową która zmniejsza siłę strumienia wody i po problemie.

----------

